# What products do you use when cleaning your ratties' cage?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I am getting hairless rats soon and I want to be extra careful because their skin can get irritated easily. For the rats I have now, I usually use Clorox wipes (which I know are probably bad), but I want to get better about that. So what products are safe when cleaning their cages?

Also, do you know of any laundry detergents that are safe for them?

Thanks.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I use lysol wipes on my cage, which I know is technically a nono, and I have a hairless. 
It doesn't bother her at all.. just make sure you rinse that cage off several times afterwards.

My girls cage gets super gross though. I change the bedding every three days, but I clean the actual cage every other friday. They like to sit on the top shelf and pee on the side, so it gets gross. :/ Fairly large cage, so I probably dont clean the sides as often as I should, but when I change the bedding, I wipe it down with a wet washcloth (just water) to try and keep it a little cleaner until the heavier cleanings on friday.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dr bronners
http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/OBBA05/BabyMildOrganicBarSoap.htm


It lathers up great. This stuff can be used for anything!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

mostly just soak the smaller stuff in hot water, and spray down the larger parts in the bathroom with hot water as well.
But if its really dirty I'll use some soap and rinse it for a long time just to be safe.
I also have these pet wipes that i use in between cleanings 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11180169&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
says its safe for animals, of course I take my girls out while I wipe down the ledges, side of the cages, wheel and huts though.

I try to clean every other week on the weekend, and wipe down stuff whenever it gets really dirty.
I have a double critter nation, and just 4 girls so it really doesnt get that messy.
and my older girls bury their poop, so i really just need to worry about the ledges and side of the cage, since they just kinda pee wherever.
my younger babies just poop wherever though


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks you guys. I thought about getting those Nature's Miracle wipes but I didn't know if they'd work. But I think I'll give them a try. PS. pipsqueak, you're Dani looks just like my Eddie.


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

I use 50/50 hot water and vinegar. If the cage is really gross, I'll put a little bit of Dawn in there too. I wipe down the levels, swap and wash hammocks, and change bedding every week. Every other week my boyfriend puts the whole cage in the shower and gives it a good scrubbing.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

BlackBirdSeesYou said:


> Thanks you guys. I thought about getting those Nature's Miracle wipes but I didn't know if they'd work. But I think I'll give them a try. PS. pipsqueak, you're Dani looks just like my Eddie.


they work pretty good, they can get a little soapy sometimes if you scrub things real hard though, so its a good idea to have a wet washcloth to wipe stuff down as well









<33


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I use a spray bottle full of vinegar and water for spot cleaning, then more vinegar and hot water in the tub for full on cleaning. c:


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you guys used f10sc?
It's a hospital grade cleaner, but it's animal and people safe. I used it for my snake until I ran out, been lazy on getting more, but plan in trying it out in my rats cage. (They mess in their litter box though, so it doesn't smell) but the cleaner deff. Got snake poo smell out


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I use earthbath wipes for the cages and for a quick rat wipe down when the guys get grubby. The earthbath wipes have a bit of animal safe soap in them and are quite moist so they're good for wiping things down. I'll let the rats roam free while everything dries.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

toRatty859: Nope, I haven't tried f10sc. Never heard of it, but maybe I'll try it. So litter box training really does help with the smell? My boys aren't litter trained, so maybe I'll try that too to help with the smell.


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I always use soap and water, rinse with water then wash with hot water/vinegar. 

I do this step monthly but I use the hot water/vinegar on an as needed bases.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Vinegar and baking soda!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

@cagedbirdsinging: Is Rat Snacks 'N Stuff yours? Because I just clicked on it, and was brought to the website. Now I think I'm going to go order some food for my ratties (when I get the money ). I'm so excited now. 

Also, love your quote.


----------

